

Zsh 5.0 released - kkuduk
http://www.zsh.org/mla/users/2012/msg00495.html

======
reirob
I wonder what are the major new features in this release? The link leads just
to a post in a mailing list announcing this new release.

Disclaimer: I am using bash most of the time but I am open to learn new
things.

~~~
reirob
Just found a previous post on the same topic that links to an article that
describes the changes between 4.2 and 5.0:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4276088>

